# Townsville snake id



## Nik (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi, can someone please ID this snake for me, it's in my sisters yard in Townsville.

Thanks
Nik


----------



## brown.snake (Apr 4, 2013)

it looks like a green tree snake


----------



## Nik (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Apr 5, 2013)

99% chance that it is a juvenile Eastern Brown Snake that is starting to loose its baby colouration on the head. The dark head patch extends around and under the eye but not over the tip of the snout. A narrow nuchal band seperates the smaller dark blotch on the neck, which also extends down the sides of the neck as does the finishing edge of the head patch. I should probably just have posted a picture. Maybe someone else can.

Blue


----------



## Barrett (Apr 5, 2013)

From the cream/yellow colouration on the lower side of the face and the eyes that protrude slightly upwards it appears to me to be a GTS. Though hard to tell from the photo.


----------



## jase75 (Apr 5, 2013)

No Blue its a Common Tree Snake. If you look in the 2nd pic you can see the shape of the head is totally different to a Brown Snake. No way its a Brown.
It may also be D. Calligastra. Not possible to be sure from that pic though.
Sent from my XT925 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NicG (Apr 5, 2013)

My first impression was that it is a juvenile Common Tree Snake which will eventually become a (misnamed) "yellow-bellied black snake" that are typical of the Townsville locale. The possiblity that it is a Northern Tree Snake (D.calligastra) did cross my mind, but I can only guess what they look like as sub-adults.


----------



## Brodie (Apr 6, 2013)

Blue tongue,

Sorry mate but there is no way that's a brown snake. It's definitely a CTS. The first time I've ever seen you wrong in one of these threads though!


----------



## -Peter (Apr 6, 2013)

Its hard for me to see it properly but there appears to be the telltale dark line across the side of the head that indicates _calligastra._


----------



## Brodie (Apr 6, 2013)

I think you might be right, Peter.


----------

